# Band breaks same place every time



## walkingman (Mar 23, 2019)

I am new to the slingshot but have gone through 5 band sets and all broke at the pouch on the right side.

Is this common or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

All bandsets do die, how long they last depend on things like thickness, band, taper, matching band to ammo, elongation, type of ammo (sharp ammo can really shorten life) and I'm sure there's some I forgot.

Amongst other reasons tapered bands are designed to break at the thinner tapered end to avoid a smack in the face or worse. My bands always go in exactly the same place regardless or the catapult I'm using if I don't realise they are tiring and retire them before they break.

If you post more details I'm sure some of the more experienced shooters here will be able to spot if your handsets are expiring earlier than they should


----------



## walkingman (Mar 23, 2019)

How many shots should I get from a new band set?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

walkingman said:


> How many shots should I get from a new band set?


Alas that depends on the factors above. Some of mine only give me a day or two of use, which is about 100 shots. Other bandsets I use can give me many days and a few hundred shots.


----------



## walkingman (Mar 23, 2019)

I shoot a Simple Shot Scout with flat bands about 8 1/2" long and TTF.

I mostly shoot 3/8" ceramic ammo.

My bands are made by Toprade from Amazon.

I'm lucky to get 100 shots from a new set.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Don't know the bands, but ceramics wouldn't need very powerful bands.

It's possible that your bands are too powerful and have too much energy left in them from the light ammo. That would cause the pouch end of the bands to smash into the forks causing them to get damaged and even break.

I'd try lighter bands, Simple Shot for example do them. Well worth a search here on ceramic or marbles to find suggested bands etc.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I had a situation where my tubes would break on the right also. MJ tied the tubes to the pouch for me to see if I was tying them incorrectly, and nothing changed. I finally came to the conclusion that when I pulled the pouch back, I was turning the pouch inward towards my face. Many people call it tweeking the pouch. After I consciously made sure the pouch was being pulled straight back, the breaking of flats and tubes ceased. Hang in there, you will get it figured out in no time. Please keep us updated on your progress. Do not get discouraged, it’s almost always something simple.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Firstly start using lighter bands - its probably the main reason your bands could be failing early.

You could switch to using tubes - they can last up to and beyond 2000 shots.


----------



## walkingman (Mar 23, 2019)

Can I use tube bands with my Scout?

What would be the method of attachment?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There are a few ways. Get / make some leather tabs or paracord tabs. You can also use single tubes and the hole with a ball in tube attachment. I'd play around a little. Though for me leather tabs would be the way to go.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

You can shoot looped tubes by cutting out the marked area to the screw whole for the flip clips. I believe it explained it in my scout instructions and in A simple shot video. Then you just stretch and snap the band set in. On light flat band-sets I seem to get between 200 to 500 shots. Heaver sets 150 to 300. I am stretching my bands 5.25 times there length at rest. and have them tapered. I'm guessing you are using to heavy a band set for your light clay ammo as stated above. Kind of like dry firing a bow. Simple shot has videos explaining what ammo goes with what bands efficiently.


----------

